# Resolution problem with ACER AL1917W and Catalyst Suite 7.5 Drivers



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

Basically, yesterday evening, I had shutdown my computer and let it rest for the night. Well, when I came back this morning and was trying to login, it booted up no problem, showed the ABIT splash screen, showed the WINDOWS XP splash with the little bar at the bottom humming along quite nicely. Then, when it gets to where I can select which account I want to login into, it gave me this weird lines and different rows and I have no idea why. It wasnt using the 1440 x 900 resolution too well at all. Couldnt figure out at all what was causing the problem. 

 So I booted into safe mode and everything looked kosher. Ran a virus test, uninstall my video drivers and what not. loaded up and everything worked fine. I grabbed the latest video drivers from ATI, Catalyst 7.5 suite and installed them. Now, I get this error when I boot into windows from a reboot or what not and I dont know what it is. Also, like the other person before, I can go just 1 below max resolution and things are fine. However, when I go to 1440 x 900 , I get these scattered lines and distorted pictures and what not going at all kinds of angles. It doesnt make sense. Anyone have any thoughs?

 Im attaching a picture of the error I have. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like a conflict created when you loaded ati on top of ati, did you "clean"  ATI drivers fiirst?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

No, not this go round. I had this same error from the reformat I done last week. I installed the drivers then and...wait...lemme try driver cleaner pro and give that a shot. See if it will fix the problem. Thanks Namlas for the quick response.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 10, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> No, not this go round. I had this same error from the reformat I done last week. I installed the drivers then and...wait...lemme try driver cleaner pro and give that a shot. See if it will fix the problem. Thanks Namlas for the quick response.



After running DC Pro, do a quick search with start > search utility, delete any ATI found, then reload drivers, usually does the trick.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, Ive done everything. Doing the search now. Ill do this and check and then Ill install the 7.5 suite. See if that fixes the problem. If not, Ill need to go back to 7.4 or something.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah, ok, this did not work for me. Im guessing its just the 7.5 drivers causing an issue. Hell, I even followed ATI's instructions and that didnt work. Not sure what the deal is. Does anyone have the 7.4 drivers linked or anything?

EDIT: Nevermind, I found them. Softpedia has them. Ill give these a try and see if that fixes the problem. If it dont, I fear it may be the card but I wouldnt see how when its a very good card with zero issues.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 10, 2007)

Try pulling the card, giving it some time to "discharge" and throw er back in.
You also might have to "defrag" the HDD to remove ATI reference points(after cleaning drivers-then reboot).  they cause problems at times.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, Ive reverted to 7.4 and still have the same problems. Ill pull the card later and just suffer through the lower frequencies. I dont have the room or time (doing house upgrades, so to speak) to take the stuff off and out so Ill give it a go in a few days. Still dont know why its doing that. Could it be the refresh rate? Before I moved it to 75Hz instead of the 60Hz I had it on.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 10, 2007)

well I went with the drivers that came with the CD and I changed the refresh rate to 60hz and now Im sailing along with 1440x900 resolution. I think that may have been the problem, the refresh rate. At any rate, thanks for sticking with me Namlas.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jun 10, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> well I went with the drivers that came with the CD and I changed the refresh rate to 60hz and now Im sailing along with 1440x900 resolution. I think that may have been the problem, the refresh rate. At any rate, thanks for sticking with me Namlas.



I try, sometimes I even help!!


----------

